# Button+Textdatei schreiben



## putzi (22. Oktober 2005)

ahaloo!

Schaut euch bitte einmal das an:

http://www.putzi.l-tech.org/neu/bilder_from_me.php 

Das Problem ist, ich weiß nicht wie ich das mit den Kommentaren mache!
ich möchte dass das Kommentar in einer Textdatei gespeichert wird! und dann dort eingebugt wird wo ich das hingeschrieben habe: Hier sollte dann das eingegebene Kommentar erscheinen!

Wie geht das?


also, wie muss ich den Button definieren?

bei selfhtmlhabe ich das gefunden:

<input type="button" name="Verweis" value="SELFHTML Portalseite"
onClick="self.location.href='http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/'">

aber wie soll ich es mache, dass der text in das textdokument geschrieben wird und dann beim kommentar feld erscheint?

mfg


----------



## Maik (22. Oktober 2005)

Die Lösung wird wohl Javascript oder PHP bieten.


----------



## putzi (22. Oktober 2005)

soll ich es jetzt 2mal posten?

weißt du nicht wie das funkt?


----------



## Gumbo (22. Oktober 2005)

Schicke die Formulare zusammen mit einem Identifikator für die Grafik an ein serverseitiges Skript (beispielsweise ein PHP-Skript), das dann schließlich den Rest (am besten datenbankgestützt) erledigt.


----------



## GarGod (23. Oktober 2005)

Also mit html wirst du das angesprochene Problem nicht lösen können!
Am besten lernst du php od. suchst dir über google ein fertiges php script für diesen zweck.


----------

